# (افضل طريقه لعمل جيل الشعر)



## msamsamsa (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:77:
هذه الطريقه لعمل 120 ك جيل شعر
المكونات:
1- كربابول(1ك)
2-تراى ايثانول امين(1ك)
3-فورمالين(200جم)
4-جليسرين(1ك)
5-ناسونا(50جم)
(ملحوظه) يتم ملىء برميل الماء حتى 115 ك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## أولاد سلطان (22 مايو 2010)

أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن كيف يمكن التحكم في جودة الجل


----------



## أولاد سلطان (22 مايو 2010)

*طلب*

أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن كيف يمكن التحكم في جودة الجل


----------



## محمد بستان (23 مايو 2010)

اخى الفاضل لقد تكرمت بوضع المكونات ولكن لم تشرح الطريقة برجاء وضع طريقة العمل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## al3omda (27 يوليو 2010)

ما هي الناسونا ؟


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*




*
*لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان ..*



*فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان ..*



*يكمن بين حروفها سم ثعبان ..*



*فنحن في زمن اختلط الحابل بالنابل ..*



*في زمن صرنا نخاف الصدق ..*



*ونصعد على أكتاف الكذب*​


----------



## ehab ahmed khalaf (2 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الناسونا هى بولى فينيل بيريولدين (p.v.p) وهى عبارة عن بوليمر يتحكم فى تثبيت الشعر


----------



## mohammed RIRI (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## omar_2020 (4 يونيو 2011)

اخى الكريم 
ماهى المقادير وطريقة عمل الجيل وشكرا


----------



## ضياء عيد (15 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن الطريقة الله يبارك فيك


----------



## samiro14 (27 أغسطس 2011)

برجاء تفصيل اكتر للطريقة وهل اضع 115 ك ماء فى البرميل واضع هذة الكميات وخلاص كده اشرح واحده واحده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_f19712000 (19 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المقادير وياريت طريقة التنفيذ


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن طريقة التنفيذ


----------



## U S (15 أبريل 2014)

شكرا بس فين الطريقه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 أبريل 2014)

سأبدأ معكم بطريقة عمل جل للشعر بمعنى محافظه على شكل التسريحه لفتره طويله وسأختار طريقة مكوناتها قريبه من المكونات اعلاه مع الشرح وطريقه تعتمد على الحبوب والنباتات كانت الجدات تصنعها فى البيوت وكنت اتتبع طريقة التصنيع بشغف والمدهش ان نفس التركيبه عرضتها على احدى شركات التجميل - جنوب شرق اسيا - بغرض تسويقها فى مصر ولم تخرج مكوناتها ولا طريقة تصنيعها - ببعض التعديلات البسيطه-عن طريقة الجدات.
الطريقه الاولى: فى حدود 500 جم - احضر 485 جم مياه فى وعاء وانثر علي السطح 5و2 جم كاربومير- مسحوق متخن- وانتظر عشر دقائق ويتم المزج حتى التجانس واستخدم قطاره بها قطرات محلول هيدروكسيد صوديوم لضبط بى اتش ليصبح 7 ثم اضف محلول pvp-k90 حوالى 10 جرام ويستمر المزج - قد تحتاج اضافة المياه فى اخر مرحله لضبط القوام حسب الرغبه او قد لا تحتاج - طبعا اضافه العطر واللون فى المرحله الاخيره وأجل الماده الحافظه اذا كان الاستعمال فى حدود 6 اشهر.الطريقه الثانيه من بساطتها - مدهشه وتعتمد على غلى 250 جم بذور الكتان على نار هادئه ( متاحه عند باعة الحبوب والعطاره) - فى لتر مياه والتقليب بين الحين والحين وهى البديل عن المتخن - وعند بداية الغليان تضع حوالى 60 جم صبار مهروس تم تجهيزه من قبل ( من داخل ورقة صبار تم تقشيرها وهرس المادة الشافه التى بداخلها)واستمرار الغلى لمدة دقيقه والرفع من على النار واضافه الروائح واللون اختيارى والتصفيه وقد تحتاج الهرس مره اخرى وهذا افضل قبل التعبئه. والمدهش ان هذه الطريقه تماثل فى الاداء الطريقه الاولى.- لقد اخترت الطرق التى تتسم بقلة المكونات وبساطة التصنيع - مع العلم ان هناك تركيبات اكثر تعقيدا من هذا ولكن نتركها لمن يقدر عليها -


----------



## knightblack88 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

يرجى وضع الطريقة للمواد المذكرة و لكم الشكر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (19 نوفمبر 2014)

الكميات محدده والخطوات مرتبه وواضحه - ماذا تقصد من سؤالك .


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا علي التركيبة ونريد من حضراتكم رقم الكربابول


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 نوفمبر 2014)

Carbomer
Carbopol- 980 Polymer


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا علي التركيبه الممتازه


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (22 نوفمبر 2014)

ماهو الاسم العلمي لل(ناسونا​)


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*Nason - Polyvinylpyrrolidone (PVP*


----------



## حسان اومري (30 مارس 2015)

ما هي الطريقة العلمية والصحيحة لعمل معطر الأرضيات


----------



## حسان اومري (30 مارس 2015)

ما صحة ان جيل الشعر غير صحي


----------



## lolodream (30 مارس 2015)

حسان اومري قال:


> ما هي الطريقة العلمية والصحيحة لعمل معطر الأرضيات



هناك اكثر من طريقة لعمل معطر ارضيات 
وهذه احداها :
soft water + كحول +مادة تعطي رغوة وتنظف مثل np10 +عطر +صبغة +مادة حافظة
واذا حبيت يكون فيها شوية لزوجة من الافضل انك تستعمل بوليمر بيعطي لزوجة مثل cmc او xanthan gum او permacol 
والخيار لك ...


----------



## حسان اومري (28 أبريل 2015)

نرجوا الافادة عن موضوع (ملمع الاطارات) وشكرا


----------

